# Eure Meinung zum Cube Ltd CC 2011 ?



## BerlinHSH (23. April 2011)

Einen wunderschönen Guten Abend, MTB-Gemeinde... 

Ich stell mich erstmal kurz vor...

Ich heisse Mario, komme aus dem Norden Berlins, und fange jetzt wieder mit dem Biken an. 
Ich war auf der Suche nach nem guten Bike und bin erst über ein Bulls und ein Dynamics zu Cube gekommen.
Ursprünglich war ein Limited Pro angedacht, aber jetzt solls das Limeted CC 2011 werden.

Kurz zur Verwendung:
Ich will damit sowohl in der Stadt als auch auf Touren unterwegs sein, sicherlich auch mal den einen oder aderen Waldweg, ne Böschung oder ähnliches.

Meine Daten: derzeit 32 Jahre alt, 85 kg und etwa 1.78m groß.
Momentan leider recht untrainiert, durch viel Arbeit, aber ich denke, das ändert sich bald... 

Nun halt meine Frage an die Profis hier, was ihr vom Limited CC 2011 haltet !

Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/show-special/ltd-cc/

Besten Dank schonmal im Voraus as Berlin... 

LG, Mario


----------



## Der-Schaubi (23. April 2011)

Hi.
Zum CC kann ich nicht viel sagen aber das Pro hab ich seit 3 Wochen und bin Superzufrieden damit.
Bei dem CC ist doch nur die ausstattung anders oder.
Meines wissens sind die Rahmen doch gleich oder irre ich mich da.

Gruß
Der Schaubi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Die Rahmen sind haar genau die selben. Nur die Ausstattung unterscheidet sich ein wenig.
Wurden früher mal als ' Messebike' bzw. Schnapper verkauft. Ansonsten machst du mit diesem Modell nix falsch für dein Anwendungsgebiet. Der Preis ist ok, und du kannst ja bei bedarf Komp. ändern und tauschen.
Das CC gibt es allerdings nur immer in einer Farbe.

Gruss


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2011)

Hallo Mario,

suche im Forum mal nach "Hayes Stroker Ryde" und informiere Dich über diese Bremsen 

Du wirst nicht viel Spaß damit haben.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Warum ?  
Was soll der Quatsch?! Hab Formula RX Bremsen verbaut, und ich weiss das es auch besseres gibt.
Aber du wirst bestimmt auch nach einem Golf mit Ferrari Motor - Brembo Bremsen- und Porsche zuverlässigkeit - nat. zum Polo Preis suchen.
Das CC ist für das Geld mit den Komponenten voll ok.

Sollte man dennoch andere Bremsen benötigen- baut man sich andere ran.


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2011)

Die Bremsen nachträglich zu ändern kostet in der Regel mehr als gleich ein Bike mit gescheiten Bremsen zu kaufen.

Im Falle der Hayes ist weniger die Bremspower das Problem, sondern das ewige Schleifen und Nachjustieren aber Du hast ja auch die Formula und somit bist Du relativ problemfrei.

Ich habe gerade erst ein paar Hayes runter- (weggeschmissen) daher weiß ich wovon ich rede.

Das CC ist für das Geld mit den Komponenten schon ok, darin besteht auch kein Zweifel aber wenn er langfristig die Bremsen sowieso tauschen muss sollte er gleich was gescheites nehmen.

Quatsch ist das mit Sicherheit nicht daher hätte die Frage Warum? auch ausgereicht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Hab auch mit der Formula das Problem. Aber ich fahre erst mal mit, und behalte das Thema Bremse im Auge.

Find das CC ok.


----------



## fatz (26. April 2011)

guido, in berlin isses eh recht flach. das passt das trainingsmaessig schon, wenn die bremse ein bissl schleift.


----------



## BerlinHSH (26. April 2011)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten... 

Habt ihr denn Vorschläge, in welche Richtung ich beim Thema Bremsen gehen sollte ?

Das CC is schon angezahlt, ich hols also demnächst auch ab.

Sicherich werd ich die Hayes erstmal fahren, und wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass sie mir nicht zusagen, in welche Richtung sollte ich gehen ?
Habt ihr Vorschläge ?

LG, Mario


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2011)

Mario, wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast rede mit deinem Händler ob er Dir gleich was anderes anbieten kann, notfalls leg nen fuffi drauf. Ne neue ungefahrene Hayes kann er immer noch besser verkloppen als ne gebrauchte.
Hab die Hayes gegen die Avid Elixir 5 ersetzt.

@Friendsofmine, bei der Formula solltest Du das aber eingestellt bekommen, bei ner Hayes ist es unmöglich, ich hab über ein Jahr rumgemacht weil ich es nicht glauben wollte.

Ansonsten hat fatz recht, ein wenig Widerstand trägt zum Training bei 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Ja was Cortina sagt ist gut. Normal macht das jeder HÃ¤ndler- und die Elixir5 soll wirklich top sein. Im NachrÃ¼stmarkt kostet die Ca. 180â¬.
Bei welchem holst du das ? Dann kann ich dir sagen ob der das macht.
Ich denke dann hast du ein schÃ¶nes Bike fÃ¼r Berlin. Gutes Schloss nich vergessen.

@ Cortina Bremsepapst - hinten ist alles top, vorne fÃ¤hrt die Strassenbahn mit. 
Ich werd mal Freitag das Tunen & einstellen beginnen. Ich frag dich dann nochmal wenn ich bei der Formula nicht erfolge verweisen kann bei dir nach.
Die Elixir5 reizt mich aber auch schon......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerlinHSH (26. April 2011)

Ich hol das Rad bei Flöckner, habs neulich probegefahren und gleich angezahlt.

Ich werd denen mal ne Mail schreiben, ob die sowas machen, und was die mir für Bremsen anbieten, und was mich der Spass kosten würde...

Also engere Auswahl wär schonmal die Elixier5...

Gibts vielleicht weitere Alternativen ?

LG aus Berlin


----------



## mtblukas (26. April 2011)

BerlinHSH schrieb:


> Ich hol das Rad bei Flöckner, habs neulich probegefahren und gleich angezahlt.
> 
> Ich werd denen mal ne Mail schreiben, ob die sowas machen, und was die mir für Bremsen anbieten, und was mich der Spass kosten würde...
> 
> ...



Elixir ohne e


----------



## BerlinHSH (26. April 2011)

Ups...


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Der Flöckner ist ja jetzt Cube Store, und hat nix anderes mehr im Programm ausser Cube - aber die machen das zu 100%.

Tip : schnell hingehen- da gerade allen einfällt das Sommer ist und das Bike mal repariert werden müsste.
Du kannst dir vorstellen was da los ist.
Du kannst mit den Mechanikern in der Werkstatt sprechen- die haben alle Ahnung was sie machen.
Wenn du Glück hast haben die hinten im Schubfach noch ne gute Bremsanlage -wie die Elixir- zu liegen, und bauen dir diese für ein geringen Aufpreis an.
Da sie gerade neu eröffnet haben sind sie noch sehr entspannt und entgegenkommend.
Frag einfach am Tresen, die werden dich in die Werstatt schicken. Tür gerade aus und klingeln oder einmal um den Laden auf der Rückseite.

Da werden sie geholfen.......


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2011)

@Friendsofmine fürs klingeln/singen ist die Formula bekannt, schau erst mal ob die Scheibe wirklich schleift, sprich von oben in die Beläge reinschauen und prüfen ob die Scheibe gerade läuft und rechts/links gleich viel Luft ist oder ob die Beläge gar nicht berührt werden und die Scheibe wirklich das klingeln/singen anfängt, dann kannst Du auch mal mit dem Luftdruck der Reifen spielen, anderen Reifen eben alles was die Scheibe zum Schwingen bringen kann.
Wenn alles nicht hilft, andere Scheiben sollten weiterhelfen deshalb wurde ich nicht die komplette Bremse tauschen, die Fomula ist nicht schlecht.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. April 2011)

Ja werd das mal machen. Gibt ja die zwei Beläge die hier schon im Forum empfohlen wurden.

Wenn nicht steh ich mit dem Radl bei dir vor der Tür .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (26. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sind haar genau die selben.



Hi,
die Diskussion ist hier nicht so ganz neu,

Aber warum haben ale LTD-Modelle nen 2-fach konifizierten Rahmen, nur das CC nicht? Zumindest laut Cube HP.
Könnte es daran liegen das Cube beim CC mit besserer Ausstattung locken will, um dann beim Rahmen ihre eigenen Kosten wieder rein holen will? 
(bessere Parts, einfacher Rahmen = 0) 

LG,
slang


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Wenn nicht steh ich mit dem Radl bei dir vor der Tür .



Kein Problem, Du weißt aber schon dass ich in der Nähe von Venedig wohne


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Der Gondoliere bekommt mein Bike auch noch in sein Kahn mit rein.

Tutti bene....... wie der Italiener sagt.


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2011)

EDIT sagt das heißt "Tutto bene"


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

Na bei mir ist jedenfalls alles "Tutti". Ausser "Strassenbahn Formula RX".........ba bene. Ragazzi.


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. April 2011)

@ Berlin HSH  - warst du schon in der Karl-Marx-Alle und hast gefragt ob die dir andere Bremsen dranfrimeln ?


----------



## wazza (27. April 2011)

Servus zsamme,
ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen das CC 2011!
Kann es absolut empfehlen und komme damit sehr viel besser voran als mit meinem alten Harttail (mittlerweile sehr sehr betagtes Merida).

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was es wiegt - bin da auch kein Leichtgewichtsfetischist - aber würde es mal bei etwa 12kg einordnen. Lässt sich auch ganz gut Treppen hochtragen.

Zu den Bremsen:
Da war ich auch skeptisch, weil ich mich natürlich vorab informiert habe. Beissen sehr gut, aber machen tatsächlich zurzeit lärm (quietschen und leichtes "rattern"). In meiner Neu-Bike-Feierstimmung ertrage ich das auch noch. Muss aber wahrscheinlich die Tage mal Hand anlegen und zumindest die Vorderradbremse nachstellen. Und immerhin steht bald ja auch die 300km-Inspektion an.

In meinen Augen sollten die Bremsen kein Grund sein, zu etwas anderem zu greifen, wenn dafür die anderen Komponenten schlechter sind. Aber wie hier erwähnt wurde: Sie sind nicht ganz sorgenfrei. Allerdings habe ich bisher im Netz keine Scheibenbremse gefunden, die nicht mal ein paar Probleme macht. Und das 2xxx EUR-Rad von 'nem Freund hat ähnliche Bremsen-Problemchen.


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2011)

Hallo wazza,

da gebe ich Dir Recht Probleme kann jede Bremse mal machen und Probleme sind zum Lösen da, das ist mir bislang auch bei allen Bremsen gelungen, nur bei der Hayes nicht, ich hoffe Du hast mehr Glück 

Ansonsten ist das Rad sehr gut ausgestattet.

@Friendsofmine, es heißt "va bene" und jetzt hast Du schon zwei Gründe vorbeizuschauen zum Bremsen justieren und zum Italienischkurs 


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Es gibt mehrere möglichkeiten es zu sprechen. Bei uns im Tal wird das sooo gesprochen und geschrieben.

Das CC ist schon kein falscher Kauf. Ein Cube NIE  !

Steht Venice noch ? Die sind doch da immer am friemeln.

Ciao


----------



## Cortina (28. April 2011)

Wo ist denn bei Euch im Tal, dachte Du bist in Berlin zu Hause.

Geschrieben gibbet das jedenfalls nicht, zumindest nicht bei uns in Norditalien wo man "Hochitalienisch" spricht 

Venedig erstickt langsam im Müll der Touristen, es gibt Ecken da gehen wir gar nicht mehr hin vor lauter Dreck 
Man kann förmlich zusehen wie die Stadt vor die Hunde geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Ja Berlin hat auch ein kleines Tal.

Bin sonst immer in Bozen und im Ahrntal- St. Johann und St. Taufers. Aber nur im Winter.
Dann sollte ich vielleicht mir noch schnell mal die Lagunenstadt anschauen, bevor sie bleibend geschädigt ist.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2011)

Ist das CC beim Flöckner abgeholt worden, und hat es ein neues Zuhause gefunden?


----------



## BerlinHSH (30. April 2011)

Also... 

Ich hol das Rad wohl gegen Ende nächster Woche ab, bin vorher viel am arbeiten.

Ich werds erstmal so machen, dass ich die Hayes diese Saison fahre und mich dann entscheiden werde, ob ich die Bremsen tausche oder nicht.

Dann hab ich auch bissel mehr Luft, den einen oder anderen Taler beiseite zu legen, um dann letztendlich beim Bremsenkauf keine Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen...

Sollte ich allerdings bereits vorher von der Hayes so enttäuscht sein, dass ich sie nicht weiter fahren will, werd ich den Tausch wohl schon vorher vornehmen...

LG aus Berlin, Mario


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. April 2011)

Hy Mario - ja dann mach das so. Dachte das du gestern im Laden warst und dein Bike abgeholt hast.
In den 10 Min. wo ich da waren wurden ein CC/ 2 Cross und jeweils ein Stereo und Reaction GTC verkauft.
Dachte der CC Käufer bist du.
War wohl gestern Zahltag - da war die Hölle los.

CC kaufen - fahren & freude haben, und nach der Saison eine Elixir5 dran bauen. Perfekt von der Optik und technik.

Und immer schön im S- Bahn Bereich mit der Hayes bleiben....


----------



## BerlinHSH (2. Mai 2011)

OK Leutz, Mittwoch isset soweit !

FF weiss Bescheid, ich werd dann endlich mein LTD CC abholen !

Wie war das mit den kleinen Jungs an Weihnachten...


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Mai 2011)

Sonne für Mittwoch bestellen, und Fotoknipse nicht vergessen.


----------



## BerlinHSH (4. Mai 2011)

Sooooo.... 

Mit dem Wetter hatte ich ja heute wirklich grade so Glück, aber wir sind trocken und heile nach Hause gekommen... 

Da is das Schmuckstück...







Nur das Schloss kommt gleich noch an die andere Flaschenhalterung, dann siehts glaub ich noch besser aus und der Flaschenhalter kann demnächst auch montiert werden... 

Happy isser...


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Schönes Teil. Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

Haste aber die verrotteste Parkbank in Berlin für ein Foto ausgesucht. ( Karl-Marx-Allee ? )
 Dein Bike wird jetzt vermutlich 1,2 Kilo mehr wiegen mit dem Faltschloss.......

Aber ich weiss..........Berlin bleibt Berlin. Gerad gestohlen.........schon in Po...en.


----------



## Abi2011 (4. Mai 2011)

BerlinHSH schrieb:


> Nun halt meine Frage an die Profis hier, was ihr vom Limited CC 2011 haltet !
> 
> Hier mal ein Link:
> http://www.cube.eu/hardtail/show-special/ltd-cc/
> ...


 
Halt ich gar nix von. Es gibt doch viel bessere Bikes für das selbe Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BerlinHSH (4. Mai 2011)

Na dannhau doch mal n paar Beispiele ein, bin für alles offen...


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Ja - Abi 2011 .......dann leg mal los mit deinem Wissen !


----------



## Abi2011 (4. Mai 2011)

Nachdem du ausgrechnet im Forum der Cube-Fanboys nach der Meinung zu einem Cube-Bike fragst, hast du dich ja schon ganz offensichtlich entschieden. Und willst hier lediglich eine Bestätigung, was das für ein tolles Bike ist. Sonst hättest du die Frage in einem anderen Forum ganz anders formuliert.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Abi 2011 - leg doch mal los mit deinen Vorschlägen.

Will mir auch ein neues Bike holen, und könnte gute Infos gebrauchen welche Bikes nu besser sind.

Danke


----------



## BerlinHSH (4. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Nachdem du ausgrechnet im Forum der Cube-Fanboys nach der Meinung zu einem Cube-Bike fragst, hast du dich ja schon ganz offensichtlich entschieden. Und willst hier lediglich eine Bestätigung, was das für ein tolles Bike ist. Sonst hättest du die Frage in einem anderen Forum ganz anders formuliert.



Wen du den Thread verfolgt oer wenigstens gelesen hättest, hättest du mitbekommen, dass die Entscheidung erst im Laufe des Threads gefallen ist.

Ansonsten, hier einfach nur reinzuschreiben, dass es bessere gibt, was vielleicht auch stimmen mag, aber keine Beispiele zu nennen, is ja nicht wirklich sinnig, oder ?

Erst machst du mich neugierig und dann kneifst du...

Schade, ich dachte, da kommt etwas mehr, also mehr sinnvolles... 

LG aus Berlin...


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. Mai 2011)

Abi 2011 - du bist auch so ein "Schlauberger" der mit seiner VBB Monatskarte schön durch die Stadt fährt , und hier mal aber allen richtig mal was erzählen willst.

HSH - gutes Bike. Nicht ärgern lassen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

Hi BerlinHSH,

Glückwunsch zum neuen


----------



## tomvamp1 (6. Mai 2011)

Hi
Bin neu hier aber möchte auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Hab mir auch das "Cube Limited CC" vor ca. 1 Monat gekauft. Bin damit zum größten Teil sehr zufrieden, leider kann ich das mit der schlechte Bremse nur bestätigen. Am Anfang hatte ich an der Bremse nichts auszusetzen, was sich nach einer etwas längeren Abfahrt von ca. 600 Höhenmeter schnell änderte. Es begann erst mit quietschen dann mit schleifen und am Schluss dachte ich vom Geräusch her das sich die Bremse in den nächten Minuten auflöst(hatte echt Angst). Dies geschah obwohl ich sogar nach lauter werdenden Geräuschen Pausen zum abkühlen eingelegt hatte. Das Geräusch verschwand auch nicht mehr. Mein Händler meint ich solle die Bremse reinigen, die Bremsscheiben mit Schleifpapier aufrauhen und eventuell die Bremsbeläge tauschen. Ich überlege gerade ob ich die ganze Bremse wechsle. Habe mir die neu Shimano XT angesehen weil ja sonst auch Alles XT ist. Leider kostet die richtig Geld.

Lg Thomas


----------



## andi_tool (6. Mai 2011)

tomvamp1 schrieb:


> Hi
> Bin neu hier aber möchte auch meinen Senf dazu geben. Hab mir auch das "Cube Limited CC" vor ca. 1 Monat gekauft. Bin damit zum größten Teil sehr zufrieden, leider kann ich das mit der schlechte Bremse nur bestätigen. Am Anfang hatte ich an der Bremse nichts auszusetzen, was sich nach einer etwas längeren Abfahrt von ca. 600 Höhenmeter schnell änderte. Es begann erst mit quietschen dann mit schleifen und am Schluss dachte ich vom Geräusch her das sich die Bremse in den nächten Minuten auflöst(hatte echt Angst). Dies geschah obwohl ich sogar nach lauter werdenden Geräuschen Pausen zum abkühlen eingelegt hatte. Das Geräusch verschwand auch nicht mehr. Mein Händler meint ich solle die Bremse reinigen, die Bremsscheiben mit Schleifpapier aufrauhen und eventuell die Bremsbeläge tauschen. Ich überlege gerade ob ich die ganze Bremse wechsle. Habe mir die neu Shimano XT angesehen weil ja sonst auch Alles XT ist. Leider kostet die richtig Geld.
> 
> Lg Thomas



Ich habe ein Reaction Team mit einer Formula und das gleiche Problem. Das kommt wohl tatsächlich vom vielen Bremsen, da dabei die Bremsbeläge verglasen und die Bremsen fangen an zu rubbeln und zu quietschen.  Wird Dir also mit anderen Bremsen auch passieren. Eventuell gibt es aber andere Beläge, die nicht so schnell verglasen?


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Mai 2011)

Na eigentlich sind Bremsen ja zum Bremsen da. Ob wenig oder viel dürfte da eigentlich keine Rolle spielen.

Meine haben sich nach dem Einbremsen mit Strassenbahn Sound, auf das Geräusch -blockiertes Hinterrad- beruhigt. Ist aber ne RX Formula ( Brembo fürs Fahrrad ) und ein wenig preisintensiver als Hayes.


----------



## BerlinHSH (7. Mai 2011)

Wie lange dauert es denn ungefähr, bis sich die Bremsen "eingebremst" haben ?

Also entweder in Tagen, oder, besser noch, in km... 

LG aus Berlin...

P.S. 
Erste Ausfahrten (ca 80km in den letzten 3 Tagen) haben meine Entscheidung zum LTD CC nur bestätigt, das Bike macht richtig Spaß...


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Mai 2011)

Bei mir war das nach ca. 100km weg. Wobei das nichts mit den km zu tun hat, weil du kannst auch 100 km ohne Bremsen hinter dich bringen.
Immer schön die Bremsen vorher anlegen,und dann schön gleichmässig bremsen.


----------



## BerlinHSH (7. Mai 2011)

Also gaaanz entspannt abwarten... 

Woran erkennt man, dass die Bremse eingebremst is ?


----------



## wazza (8. Mai 2011)

mir haben die ersten 250km auf dem cc auch spaß gemacht.  
nun ist mir leider die kette gerissen und der spaß ist vorbei  (natürlich grade dann, wenn das wetter am besten ist)
hoffentlich sind nicht alle shimano hg94 so grottig.... mal sehen was der händler bei der inspektion sagt, die ich jetzt machen lassen werde...


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

BerlinHSH schrieb:


> Also gaaanz entspannt abwarten...
> 
> Woran erkennt man, dass die Bremse eingebremst is ?



Kein ständiges geschleife- und gute Bremsperformance. Würd ich so sagen.....


----------



## BerlinHSH (8. Mai 2011)

Also ein Schleifen hör ich nur, wenn ich das Rad beim Fahren schrägstelle, also in scharfen Kurven etc...

Die Bremsleistung an sich ist ok, nur der Bremshebelweg is recht lang, aber ich denk mal, das ist normal, oder ?

LG aus Berlin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

Würd von Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden sein. Meine sind relativ kurz& knackig.
Hinterrad hat die Neigung zum blockieren bei mir weil die bei mir ganz schön derbe zubeisst. Muss immer ein wenig aufpassen das die "Träumer" auf dem Radweg nicht immer einen Infarkt bekommen, wenn man mal richtig dran zieht.

Bist du sonst so allgemein zufrieden mit deiner neuen Turbine, oder ist schon etwas abgefallen ?


----------



## BerlinHSH (8. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt alles Tutti, nur mein Ar*** muss sich erst wieder an den Sattel gewöhnen, aber das ist normal... 

Abgefallen is noch nix, alles noch dran.
Aber das Thema Bremse werd ich nicht aus den Augen lassen, abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt...


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Mai 2011)

Meinen Cube Papageien Sattel hab ich heute auch erst mal entfernt, jetzt geht es meinem Hintern auch wieder besser.
Bei einige Parts geht echt schönheit vor funktion.


----------



## Blackster (11. Mai 2011)

So hab mir ebenfalls das 2011er CC zugelegt und freu mich wie vor Weihnachten. Das Rad wird mir am Donnerstag oder am Montag nach Hause gebracht vom Händler, wenn der bestellte Helm bis dahin geliefert ist.
Kann die erste Ausfahrt kaum abwarten...


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

Man kann auch ohne Helm fahren. Noch gibt es keine Helmpflicht.
Viel Spass mit dem neuen Cube.


----------



## Blackster (11. Mai 2011)

Ja vielen Dank, aber meine Birne brauch ich noch und deswegen will ich die schön schützen soweit es geht. 

Leider kann ich das anstehende WE nicht nutzen da ich sogar am Tag des Herrn arbeiten muss....  Daher ist die erste Ausfahrt für Montag geplant. Wenn ich es gebacken bekomme, dann lade ich auch Bilder hoch.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

Am Montag sollen ja fast alle Strassen nur für dich gesperrt werden........kannst also richtig in die Pedale treten.


----------



## nrisc (11. Mai 2011)

meine Freundin fährt das LTD CC aus 2009, auch mit hayes stroker Bremsen... nach knapp 2 Jahren hat die vordere Bremse jetzt etwas das schleifen angefangen, nach einer Reinigung des Bremssattels und der Kolben und neuer zentrierung läuft sie aber wieder einwandfrei. Die Hinterbremse bekomme ich mit meinen knapp 100Kg schon kaum noch zum blockieren, vermutlich muss man die teile langsam mal entlüften  bzw. neu DOT einfüllen...


----------



## Blackster (12. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Am Montag sollen ja fast alle Strassen nur für dich gesperrt werden........kannst also richtig in die Pedale treten.



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Mai 2011)

Na das du Montag ungehindert dein Bike einfahren kannst und freie Bahn hast.


----------



## terrago3 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage zu den Hayes Stroker Rydes, ich habe ein cube LTD Pro. Und zwar ich bin richtig zufrieden mit den forderen Bremsen nur die Hinteren Bremsen habe gefühlt kaum Bremskraft ich kann sogar den Bremshebel an den Lenker ziehen.woran kann das liegen das vorne Top hinten Flop ist??


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

terrago3 Du bist wahrscheinlich mit der vorderen Bremse zufrieden  und die hinteren musst Du entlüften 

Ob Du danach mit der Hayes Stroker allerdings glücklich wirst halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## terrago3 (15. Mai 2011)

mmh ich hab das fahrrad seit 1 monat kann doch fast nicht sein?!


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2011)

wieso? die stroker ist mist. schon am ersten tag. was meinst warum mein haendler die dinger
letztes jahr reihenweise neu von cubes runtergeschraubt und bei ebay vertickt hat? heuer 
verkauft er fast keine cubes mehr, nur noch welche wo die ausstattung halbwegs stimmt.


----------



## Stevo86 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich hänge mich einfach mal hier rein - ich bin auch sehr an dem 2011er CC interessiert. Vor allem, weil ich das vermutlich hier über den Händler bekomme und nicht wie die Canyon oder Radon Bikes nur per Versand. 

Ich hab ein paar kleine Fragen:
Welche Bremsen sind denn im 2011er jetzt verbaut? Die Cube Homepage zeigt beim CC irgendwie keine Details an. 

Und falls man fragen darf, zu welchem Preis habt ihr das Bike bei eurem Händler gekauft? Ich will nächste Woche mal beim Händler hier um die Ecke vorbeischauen und ich denke es ist nie verkehrt, Vergleichspreise zu haben. Im Internet bekommt man das ja ab 900.

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazza (26. Mai 2011)

servus, die bremsen sind die "hayes stroker ryde".

wo haste das denn für 900 gesehen? ich kann keinen einzigen shop mit dem preis finden.


----------



## Stevo86 (26. Mai 2011)

Sorry, hab mich verguckt, für 899 gibt's das 2010er Modell:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15752/cube-ltd-cc-2010.html?

Scheint von der Ausstattung her aber nicht unbedingt schlechter als das neue zu sein, oder?


----------



## wazza (26. Mai 2011)

das kommt gut hin. da kommt aber wieder die glaubensfrage ins spiel: händler oder versender?
und wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gibt's da auch nur noch die 16"-Version.


----------



## messias (31. Mai 2011)

slang schrieb:


> ...
> Aber warum haben ale LTD-Modelle nen 2-fach konifizierten Rahmen, nur das CC nicht? Zumindest laut Cube HP.
> Könnte es daran liegen das Cube beim CC mit besserer Ausstattung locken will, um dann beim Rahmen ihre eigenen Kosten wieder rein holen will?
> (bessere Parts, einfacher Rahmen = 0)
> ...



Da ich gerade nach nem neuen Rahmen Ausschau halte, wärm ich das hier nochmal auf:
Der Rahmen des LTD-CC ist tatsächlich nicht der Rahmen der LTD-Serie, sondern der Rahmen der Comp-Serie (Aim, Analog, Acid, etc.).
Das bedeutet der Rahmen ist zum einen schwerer als ein "echter" LTD-Rahmen (weiß nicht wieviel das ausmacht), vor allem aber ist die Geometrie eine andere. Das Oberrohr ist beim LTD-CC etwa 10mm kürzer als beim normalen LTD, dafür ist das Steuerrohr 10-20mm länger. 

Unterm Strich gibt das für das CC eine deutlicher tourenlastigere und weniger sportliche Sitzposition. (Was man jetzt gut oder schlecht finden kann)

Leider wird das auf der Cube-HP nicht deutlich, die geben auch für das CC die Geodaten des normalen LTD an. Wenn man aber z.B. mal die Ausfallenden von LTD Team, LTD CC und Analog vergleicht, dann sieht man, dass das CC den gleichen Rahmen wie das Analog hat.

Matze

P.S. Vielleicht können ja mal die LTD-CC Besitzer hier ihre Rahmen mit den Bildern von Cube vergleichen, vielleicht sind ja aber auch nur die Bilder des CC auf der Cube-Seite falsch.


----------



## Stevo86 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich war vorgestern beim Händler, das CC hat definitiv einen anderen Rahmen als das Race. Die genauen Unterschiede weiß ich jetzt aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Hexenwerk (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe grade wohl einen ordentlichen schnapp gemacht. Ich habe mir das CC 2010 für 999 bestellt, dann kam eine Mail "nicht mehr lieferbar, wir bieten aber zum gleichen Preis das 2011 an". Ich bin nicht unwesentlich glücklich. 

Mit dem Rahmen ist interessant. Ich hätte jetzt auch einen LTD Rahmen erwartet, wäre schade wenn es nicht so wäre.

Grüße


----------



## messias (11. Juni 2011)

999â¬ ist auf jeden Fall n guter Preis bei der Ausstattung, bei dem Rahmen kannst du aber ziemlich sicher davon ausgehen, dass es nicht der echte LTD-Rahmen ist, sondern der vom Acid, etc.
Der wird vielleicht 200-300 Gramm schwerer sein, das ist vernachlÃ¤ssigbar und das holst auch locker wieder rein durch die bessere Ausstattung gegenÃ¼ber den anderen LTDs.
Mit der Geometrie ist's halt eine Geschmacksfrage ob man es lieber etwas tourenorientierter oder eher sportlicher haben will. Hast du ein LTD und Acid schonmal im Vergleich gefahren?


----------



## Hexenwerk (11. Juni 2011)

Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal auf einem Acid gesessen, das CC so noch gar nicht. Ich lass mich Ã¼berraschen.  
Ich bin eher der Tourenfahrer, komisch ist nur, dass auch auf Verkaufsseiten immer die Rede von LTD Rahmen ist. Sowas finde ich eigentlich nicht Ok, aber bei dem Preis darf ich mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Das CC 2011 kostet sonst 1300â¬. 

Wenn das Bike da ist werde ich mir den Rahmen mal genauer angucken.


----------



## Hexenwerk (14. Juni 2011)

Meine Frage per Mail an Cube: (Die haben übrigens sehr schnell geantwortet)


> *Frage:*
> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ...





> *Antwort:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht wirklich was ich davon halten soll. Auf der Cube Seite ist die Geometrie des CC gleich wie z.B. die des Cube LTD Race. Die Komponenten am Bike sind sehr gut, keine Frage. Ich habe nur bisher Null Infos über den Acid/Attention Rahmen.
Wie viel mehr wiegt z.B. der Rahmen gegenüber den Race? Scheint ja nicht wenig zu sein, das Race ist scheinbar leichter, obwohl viele Komponenten <XT sind. Das CC hat (bis auf Bremsen) durchweg XT Komponenten. Das wurmt mich jetzt doch etwas ... hilfe


----------



## messias (14. Juni 2011)

Hexenwerk schrieb:


> Wie viel mehr wiegt z.B. der Rahmen gegenüber den Race? Scheint ja nicht wenig zu sein, das Race ist scheinbar leichter, obwohl viele Komponenten <XT sind. Das CC hat (bis auf Bremsen) durchweg XT Komponenten. Das wurmt mich jetzt doch etwas ... hilfe



Auf das Gewicht würd ich pfeifen. Schon der LTD-Rahmen ist alles anderes als leicht, soviel schwerer kann da der LTD-CC eigentlich kaum noch sein. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein etwaiges Mehrgewicht durch die besseren Komponenten wieder egalisiert wird. Die bessere Funktion der XT-Teile bekommst du dann ja noch dazu.
Wenn dir die Geo passt, dann würde ich mir nicht weiter Gedanken machen. 

Trotzdem sollte Cube natürlich keine irreführenden/falschen Infos zum LTD CC veröffentlichen - da hast du recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazza (21. Juni 2011)

sagt mal, hat einer von euch ltd cc 2011-besitzern schonmal nen fat albert draufgezogen?
bei mir dreht das hinterrad manchmal beim steilen uphill durch und der grip vom racingralph ist bei regen etwas...naja... 

würde mir gerne den fat albert draufpacken (ich denke maximal 2,25), bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der da passt. sieht auch so schon sehr eng am hinterbau aus...


----------



## Hexenwerk (22. Juni 2011)

Die Reifen auf dem Bike sind die RacingRalph? Mal abgesehen vom Aufdruck.
Was drauf kann und was nicht müsste doch eigentlich auf der Felge stehen. Hinterbau .. hm..


----------



## wazza (22. Juni 2011)

welcher reifen drauf ist dürfte auch etwas vom händler abhängen. bei mir gehörte der rara zum paket. von der felge her dürfte auch der fat albert keine probleme machen.

ich meine die gesamtbreite des reifens. der fat albert dürfte vulominöser sein als der racingralph. da letzterer allerdings schon sehr nah am rahmen hängt, will ich mir mit dem fat albert aber keinen reifen holen, der dann doch nicht passt und mit verlust wieder weg muss....
deswegen meine frage, ob den schon jemand auf seinem cc2011 drauf hatte.


----------



## Hexenwerk (24. Juni 2011)

Sooooo, mein CC 2011 ist gekommen. Habe die 20" Version und das Gewicht nachgemessen. Ohne Pedale sind es ca. 12,5kg. Meiner Waage will ich nicht zu viel zutrauen, das Gewicht klingt aber realistisch.

Grüße

Update: Erste Tour, allerdings nur auf Asphalt war gut. Die Bremsen schnappen noch nicht richtig, kommt aber hoffe ich noch. Und .... sie schleifen. Erstmal noch bissel fahren und gucken ob sich das einpendelt.


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Wie läuft es denn mittlerweile mit euren CCs? Seit ihr noch immer zufrieden, oder gibt es Mängel? 
Mein erstes cube soll nun auch das CC werden


----------



## Hexenwerk (4. Juli 2011)

Moin,

habs bisher nur geschafft einmal 20km zu fahren. Bis auf die Reifen ist alles super, macht Teil macht mir Spaß. Die Reifen werden wohl ausgetauscht, irgendwie habe ich überhaupt kein Grip. Drehe oft durch uns solche Scherze. 

Hat die "Rapid Rob" Reifen schonmal jemand auf der Waage gehabt? Was wiegen dir?

Grüße


----------



## butmymemory (5. Juli 2011)

hallo
habe mir auch das 2011 für 999 gekauft 18''. habe bis jetzt--> hinten und vorne nobby nic evo drauf gemacht, meinen alten selle italia sattel gegen den recht schweren von cube getauscht, kürzerer vorbau, lenker gegen einen etwas gekürzten truvativ holzfeller worldcup getauscht (federgabelschaft wird auch bald gekürzt, da die position doch recht wenig sportlich ist). mit klickpedalen bin ich jetzt bei 12,3 kg. (das ist nicht der hit. allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass die wage im radgeschäft stand, und ich einer peinlichen aktion zutrotz, ein bike nach dem anderen auf die wage gestellt habe, wobei nicht viele sehr viel leichter waren. selbst das angeblich super leichte cube reaction gtc race wog 11,8kg.) wie dem auch sein. hatte zwei wochen urlaub, und war jeden tag davon im wald. 

das bike macht berg auf, wie berg ab richtig spaß und sieht super aus. lediglich die bremsen sind shit, mein händler tauscht sie allerdings nicht. 

beste grüße


----------



## Slyther28 (17. August 2013)

Hallo, Ich rufe den alten Fred mal wieder ins Leben zurück. 

Weil ich evtl. das Cube ltd CC von 2011 bekommen kann. Angeblich nicht benutzt! Für bis jetzt 900 was mir aber definitiv zu teuer ist! Wie viel hat das Bike vor zwei Jahren gekostet? Ich glaube von den PArts dürfte das Bike noch sehr Zeitgemäß sein. Aber wie ist das mit der Bremse und der Federgabel wenn die wohl lange nicht richtig benutzt wurden? Kann da was kaputt gehen? 

Müsste für das Bike ca 100 km mit dem Auto fahren um es mir anzusehen oder evtl, zu kaufen. Preisverhandlungen stehen noch aus da der Verkäufer momentan im Urlaub ist. 

Ich habe ja noch das Carver Pure 150 von 2012 beim Händler für mich stehen. wollte es schon kaufen aber jetzt ist die MArzocchi Gabel defekt und muss erstmal eingeschickt werden. Jenachdem welches Bike eher zur verfügung steht werde ich mich dann wohl entscheiden. Von der Gabel und dem Design her gefällt mir das Cube sehr gut. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (17. August 2013)

Die UVP lag soweit ich weiß bei 1099 .
Die Bremse (Hayes Stroker Ryde - nicht so das Topteil) muss entlüftet werden.

Auf min. 800  sollte er schon runtergehen. Immerhin ist das Bike 2 Jahre alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slyther28 (17. August 2013)

Ja, also für 900 definitv nicht. Ich habe ihm mal 700 - 750 geschrieben. Mal schauen was zurück kommt.

Edit: Pff... der will vom Preis nicht runter... da kann er es behalten!


----------

